# First Mtn Bike - Specialized Myka Elite or Cannondale SL3?



## burtongirl (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi! - I just started shopping around for my first mountain bike. I keep hearing different things so wanted personal opinions/preferences. I'm a 5'4" female and I would mainly go trail riding, but nothing too crazy. I've narrowed it down to the following but am open to other suggestions (please do!)

Cannondale Trail SL3
Specialized Myka Elite HT
Marin Juniper Trail (2010)

Are there others I should consider? Am I limiting myself if I stick to the above? Wish I could shell out for the Safire Comp but that's just way too much $$ for a first time bike.

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## ICAsh (Sep 24, 2009)

I started out on a $500 Myka sport and love it to death. Go to different shops and test ride as many bikes as you can - that you can afford. Obviously don't test ride and fall in love with a bike thats three times what you want to spend unless you are ready to completely blow your budget....or you may end up disappointed with what you can afford. That said, I've heard really good things about the Giant Revel series (though I might be biased because my new bike is a Giant), and the Myka would be a solid choice too IMHO. For that price you're looking at a new hardtail, or a used full suspension - but keep in mind if you buy used you will have zero warranty. You can get a hell of a bike used if the person selling really wants to get rid of it, or you could end up paying too much for a bike that's going to need a bunch of repairs, especially if you don't know what you're looking at. And definitely don't limit yourself to womens specific bikes, many women prefer unisex. Try everything that fits that you can afford.

And don't blow your bank account on a bike so much that you can't afford a helmet, gloves, and a good pair of chamois shorts. Those are non-negotiable!


----------



## burtongirl (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks ICash! I recently went to a bike shop that carried mainly Cannondale and Specialized and the guy who helped me out a definitely preferred the SL3 over the Myka. I keep hearing different things and maybe I'm such a newbie I can't really feel the differences much. But I really appreciate your response and feedback.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

If all else fails and you don't notice a difference, select the one that you "like" the most be it a more comfortable fit, looks, etc. I'm pretty partial to Specialized as most of my bikes have been the big S, but I haven't tried the other brands. Did the shop employee offer a reason for preferring the Cannondale?

The bikes look pretty similar. The Cannondale says it has a coil fork. I'm not sure if the Specialized is the same or not. Personally I have only experienced coil fork's/suspension being a little heavier, so that might be something to ask about if the front end is heavier it may be something to think about. Dropping the front end more over rocks/roots, etc. or changing the weight distribution, but I can't imagine the weight difference would be more than 1/4-1/2lbs?

I think no matter what your choice the bikes in that price range will all be similar and will get the job done, and if the shop is the same and you feel comfortable there then that's important too. Just make sure you choose the bike based on your feelings too! You'll be the one out riding it.

You may want to ask about a shop discount on stuff like clothes, helmet, shoes, gloves, etc. with purchase as sometimes the shop will offer % off at time of purchase and that can help a lot.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think that probably it would help if you could test both bikes, and see which one fits you better.


----------

